# engine vibration between 3500 - 4000 rpm in every gear...



## InstantKarma (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey guys,
I've been dealing with this issue for months now. I've tried searching all over the forums for answers with little luck. a few people have had similar symptoms but none that actually found a cure i guess...
so this is whats up:
i get a vibration in the cabin that seems to be coming through the floor at between 3500 and 4000 rpm in every gear. so much so that it rattles things around in my glove box.
I dont remember exactly when it started but it was some time near when i replaced shocks/bushings/ball joints/tie rods/ and axles.
I immediately thought ok well i did get the axles from advance auto so they are probly crap and not balanced correctly. but then i realized it does it in every gear at the same rpm range. if it was the axles it would do it at the same speed... not rpm. and on top of that it also vibrates in neutral sitting still revving the engine.
so that tells me it has to be something exhaust or engine mount related. I checked out the exhaust and other than the metal weave around the flex section coming apart a little there are no heat shields or anything that are close that it could be touching up against.
I inspected the dogbone mount and it seems fine, no loose play in it... I havent tried the e-brake torque the motor trick to see if the engine moves more than usual but from what i can tell the mounts are fine...
Im not sure what else to really check at this point. I havent changed the clutch or any pulleys or anything that could vibrate in a LONG time so i doubt its anything like that... 
other than that vibration the engine still runs just fine... pulls just fine and all that
any ideas?
pic from fall for clicks


----------



## bombardius (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: engine vibration between 3500 - 4000 rpm in every gear... (InstantKarma)*

no ideas, but I'm having a similar problem. Replaced a passenger side axle and I get bad vibrations around 4k rpm in any gear. Some in neutral, but much more pronounced when there's load on the motor.


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what motor/trans/dog bone mounts are you using?


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

It's exhaust resonation. I had an exhaust leak on my 3" downpipe and it did the same thing, accel and decel. Got the leak fixed and it's fine now.
Do you have a downpipe or tbe?


----------



## 1pt8uup (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (burkechrs1)*

yea def gotta be an exhaust problem. Like ^^^ he said If you have an aftermarket exhaust. mine broke free from the hanger right after the cat and made everything in my car rattle. did it at certain rpms and while idling sometimes


----------



## InstantKarma (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1pt8uup)*

I got under the car to check out the mounts a little more and to just generally look around.
I noticed that the flex section of my downpipe is coming apart. the metal weave is completely separated from the bottom half of the downpipe and i can see up inside of it to the actual flexible part of the exhaust. Im guessing this must be where it is loose enough to cause some vibration.
probly gonna try to throw a new DP on there soon and see what happens.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

any fault codes? I had engine vibes and sometimes jerks on the top end and that was due to a bad and loose crank position sensor.


----------



## InstantKarma (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

nope... no codes other than the regular ones i always have which are related to SAI and evap and stuff. Still havent gotten them removed from my software


----------



## joe'sGTI (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: engine vibration between 3500 - 4000 rpm in every gear... (InstantKarma)*

hey man mine does this too! I found the source in three places. One: My sunroof when cover when slid back into the ceiling will vibrate at 3500. When slid forward it goes away. Two: My rain tray was loose and my upgraded motor mounts were causing it to vibrate. (This would sometimes move stuff around in my glove box) fixed that by tightening it back down and putting in those sticky black pads that come with furniture meant to go on hardwood. Three: I have a strange bar that runs across my firewall right where you would mount a larger turbo that seems to pin it back a little, euro TDi two doors only i think? Any way the upgraded dog bone caused this to vibrate something fierce so I just took it out and bolted it back in with the old rubber bushings from my tranny.


----------



## burkechrs1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: engine vibration between 3500 - 4000 rpm in every gear... (joe'sGTI)*

Its probably not vibration its resonance. I thought it was vibration in your car because it makes everything in the cabin rattle but its definitely your exhaust resonating. And the flex pipe being broken will cause that sound. Get it fixed and your problem will be solved. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

burkechrs1 said:


> Its probably not vibration its resonance. I thought it was vibration in your car because it makes everything in the cabin rattle but its definitely your exhaust resonating. And the flex pipe being broken will cause that sound. Get it fixed and your problem will be solved. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


i i know this is an old thread, but i could really use an opinion. i have a kinda of thumping noise that i can feel in the steering wheel/floor boards/ and sounds like the axle is thumping on something. I do however have an exhaust leak at the head. could this be causing that severe of a resonance that it would actually feel/sound like thumping?


----------



## Downeywu (Apr 27, 2005)

ADeHelian said:


> i i know this is an old thread, but i could really use an opinion. i have a kinda of thumping noise that i can feel in the steering wheel/floor boards/ and sounds like the axle is thumping on something. I do however have an exhaust leak at the head. could this be causing that severe of a resonance that it would actually feel/sound like thumping?


a way to check your axles is lock your wheel all the way to the left drive in circles with your window down and listen for noises or clicks, then the other way and also in reverse...find an open parking lot do it tho  it wouldnt hurt to jack your car up *SAFELY*...and do a visual inspection


----------



## sgrass001 (Apr 3, 2010)

I posted a blog a while back because I noticed this resonance at about 3800 rpms and was looking for some ideas.. my exhaust and downpipe seems intact. The only time I feel it is when engine is under load at 82 mph and 3800 rpm or when accelerating and the tranny hits the high part of the shift band... mine is automatic.. I got a P0420 catalyst inefficiency code a while back but I was told by VW tech to change the rear O2 before I put a $500 cat on the car.. he said the cat looked fine and would not make that sort of resonance anyway at just 3800 rpm.. any ideas guys?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

strut bushings and bearing..if you have more than 50k and considering that car is 9 years old or 10... when the suspension you hav enow was put in, were the bushings and bearing replaced? if so, ho wlong have you had the suspension in? may be time again....

just an idea:beer:


----------



## sgrass001 (Apr 3, 2010)

My entire front suspension is new.. I have replaced everything from struts to ball joints, control arm bushings and anything else rubber or weareable.. A local VW shop drove it and told me not suspension..more like drive train harmonics.. but it only happens at 3800 rpm.. does not affect performance either..very weird..


----------



## al_oakos (Dec 24, 2011)

*Vibration problem solved*

Hi,
I own an A3 8L1 1.8t (aum)+REVO.
My RH inner CV became worn and I had to replace it.
My axle pn is 1J0407272CT or 1J0407452GX and according to AUDI the inner CV CAN'T be replaced and the hole axle cost is 390€+23%VAT.
So I bought one from USA at $70+shipping to Greece, I replaced the old one and......... vibration started from 3400 to 3600 rpm at all gears even when at stop.

I searced everything on the engine as it was engine related but had no luck and AUDI gave up. But I found some usefull info in the internet. 

The Original axle is TUBE design in order to more handle torque better and to FILTER all engine vibration from getting to the frame. On the other side OEM axles are solid and dont filter the vibration which is transmitted to the frame.

I also found that the inner CV CAN BE REPLACED and the pn is 1J0498103K (290€+vat)
or MEYLE 100 498 0179 (90€ with vat) which I used . It has percect fit and vibration is history.

Merry Christmas,

Alex


----------



## JAREDB10 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Vibration*



al_oakos said:


> Hi,
> I own an A3 8L1 1.8t (aum)+REVO.
> My RH inner CV became worn and I had to replace it.
> My axle pn is 1J0407272CT or 1J0407452GX and according to AUDI the inner CV CAN'T be replaced and the hole axle cost is 390€+23%VAT.
> ...


 I agree, its the axles. I discovered that my axle boot was leaking, so I took it to the local euro garage and they convinced me that it was more cost effective to change the whole axle insted of just the boots. I asked him to install OEM and he assured me they were. I noticed the vibration around 3,800 rpm range with the new axles. Kind of annoying, but I rarely drive in that rev range so I am just going to learn to live with it. Looking back I wish I had kept the original axles and just changed the boot. Matbe someone else can learn from my mistake.


----------



## gtv630 (Jun 29, 2012)

I too experienced the same issue on my 2006+ Jetta 2.5, 5 speed. Swapped the passenger's side half shaft for a unit from Advanced Auto Parts. I noted it was a solid shaft where the OEM unit was tubular, but thought I would try it. I had the harmonics at 2900 rpm. Running up through the gears it was noticeable, but you passed through it quickly. However, 2900 rpm was about 72 mph in top gear, so cruising down the highway, the harmonics were very loud!. I went back to a tubular oem half shaft and the problem went away. Just wanted to confirm what others had suggested.


----------



## Rickame (Dec 27, 2014)

*seat/cabin vibration in your case*

I know this was an old thread, with some good suggestions, exhaust system or mounts or?
I have same problem, seat/cabin not steering wheel, vibration at 3500-4000 rpms in any gear (even some when not in gear). 
Thought/think exhaust system (had done about 6 months ago from flex back), but maybe, or dogbone mount. I think I'll bring it to the exhaust show first.
Can you tell me what your turned out to be...sounded similar, but don't think you eve said what it turned out to be.
Thanks if you can.


----------

